# Anybody have info on the Clemmons breed?



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

We did not get papers with Bella but we did not and do not plan on breeding her so it didnt matter to us anyways, she will be fixed this month.
With that aside, the "back yard" breeder we got her from is claiming that she is from the Clemmons blood line and wether or not it's true id still like to learn about this particular linage if any of you have information on it. I searched a little but didnt come up with anything good yet.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

CLEMMONS-BLOOD - ******************************************HOME OF LINE BRED ELI/BOZE ********************************AMERICAN**PITTBULL TERRIERS

Alot of info on dogs that made up the blood line which is stated on Mr. Clemmons website. Here you can read about the dogs he names on his website. Well most of them not all of the dogs on Rio's page are in the Clemmons Bloodline you can weed Through it I know to Check out Eli, Zebo, and Art for sure.

I Bloodlines Stories


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey lowlyfe I understand that you're not gonna breed your dog but you should still ask for those papers especially if you are asking about the lineage. Something poked at you & wanted you to ask & that's great for you to ask, but sometimes "breeders" are talking out their arse. Also if you had those papers you can get a better look (on the net) at the dogs that make up the background of your pup. Good luck.


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

roe1880 said:


> Hey lowlyfe I understand that you're not gonna breed your dog but you should still ask for those papers especially if you are asking about the lineage. Something poked at you & wanted you to ask & that's great for you to ask, but sometimes "breeders" are talking out their arse. Also if you had those papers you can get a better look (on the net) at the dogs that make up the background of your pup. Good luck.


I think the reason i did not originally get papers for Bella was simply because there were none and at the time I didnt know enough to even ask and I felt like he was telling the truth about the clemmons thing but it seems that I may never know but all is good because Bella is our little :angel: no matter her back ground. Thanks for the links MSK it was some good reading.


----------

